
Boris Johnson Secretly Asked for an Amount of User Data to Be Tracked - edward
https://www.buzzfeed.com/alexspence/boris-johnson-dominic-cummings-voter-data
======
hallihax
The risk here is the politicisation of the data. There is no reason whatsoever
for the PM's office, his advisors, or anybody in any political party to
receive detailed information - anonymised or otherwise - about _government_
services.

We have a civil service - this is their job, their responsibilty, and their
mandate.

The haste with which Cummings (who has refused to answer questions from
parliamentarians about his role in the Vote Leave criminal enterprise) demands
this data suggests that this is a cynical grab for data which may be useful in
an election or to target ads at Brexit supporting users / businesses.

This is politicisation of civil service data. The Conservative party does not
own this data, and should not and must not receive it.

------
londons_explore
It's unclear what this article is talking about.

My guess would be it's "please make sure Google Analytics data for all
government website's is shared with us".

The article suggests all kinds of Orwellian tracking going on, but my guess is
they're simply trying to get stats on how many people are struggling to
register for various government services.

~~~
marichards
The first paragraph suggests the order is for “targeted and personalised
information”.

That would suggest that it's unlikely to be anonymised data collection; at
best perhaps pseudonymous... and then you get into the questions about how
easy it is relate these ids to real identities. Let's hope Facebook stays out
of the equation with their fr and c_user cookie fields.

The intentions may be well meaning (let's optimise services for businesses and
people prior to significant changes). However, we've recently had the Windrush
scandal and Home Office hostile environment policy: there are over a million
people in the UK who may have questions about their residence rights changing
and wouldn't like to be tracked whilst they try to find answers.

